# Wie bekomme ich eine alte Homepage aus der Suchmaschine



## Art_Vanderley (10. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab meine erste Hompepage für einen Freund erstellt. Das Problem das ich nun habe ist folgendes: Wenn man den Namen seiner Firma eingibt, folgt als zweites Ergebnis der Link auf seine alte Homepage. Diese hab ich schon lange vom Server geschmissen-> error 404. Wie kann ich das Problem beheben und was zur Hölle ist eine robots.txt?

Nur das Beste

Art


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. März 2005)

Bei Google kannst du eine Website aus dem Index entfernen lassen(bei anderen Suchmaschinen wird das sicher auch gehen)

Mit robots.txt kannst du Suchmaschinen Anweisungen geben... z.B. dass sie bestimmte Verzeichnisse/Seiten nicht durchsuchen sollen.
Ob sich die Suchmaschinen daran halten, ist wieder eine andere Sache


----------



## Art_Vanderley (10. März 2005)

Vielen Dank,

ich werde mal versuchen was sich da bei Google machen lässt..

Gruß

Art


----------



## c2uk (10. März 2005)

Besitzt Dein Freund die Firma und den Domainnamen mit Webspace noch?

Wenn ja, dann könntest Du zusätzlich auch eine eigene 404 Error Seite erstellen, die automatisch auf die neue Startseite weiterleitet bzw. in das neue Design eingebaut ist und eine "Tut mir leid diese Seite gibt es nicht mehr" Meldung bringt. Sofern der Provider sowas unterstützt.


----------



## Art_Vanderley (10. März 2005)

Die Website des Freundes ist die gleiche URL, ich hab nur die alte HTML durch eine FLASH Site ausgetauscht. Bei der Eingabe in die Suchmaschine bringt er immer noch die URL ../home.html
Die Idee mit der eigenen 404 Seite ist mir nicht gekommen, danke dafür.


----------

